# 8 week old baby overweight?



## Miles' Mom (May 1, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have a question about my 8 week old male hedgehog's weight. He was very small when I got him at 6 weeks. I have been feeding him somewhere between one and two tablespoons of food each day, probably closer to one tablespoon of food each day. His food consists of Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey and Pea and a few kibbles of Wellness Core Indoor Formula lightly soaked in water. He usually eats most at night (I give him 1 tablespoon) and I put a little food in his bowl during the day in case he wakes up hungry (he sometimes will eat this food, too). In the two weeks I have had him, he has put on a lot of weight, at least by appearances. I forgot to weigh him when I got him, but just weighed him last week and he weighs around 300 grams. He can still curl up in a ball, but when I tried to get him to do it the other day, he didn't curl up completely, there was a tiny little bit of space between his head and his bottom. He runs on his wheel at night, but doesn't like to play during the day (he's a snuggler!). Is his weight normal for his age? Is he going to hit a growth spurt soon? Am I feeding him too much? 

Any advice or help at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Never limit the food of a baby, especially that young. They go through so many growth spurts over the next 7 months. 

300g is a very average weight but can't go by weight alone, and have to factor in bone structure. Even then, babies are all different sizes and will change as they grow into adult.


----------



## Miles' Mom (May 1, 2014)

Okay, thank you so much. I figured he would probably even out over time, but wanted to make sure I wasn't setting him up for future problems by feeding him that much and putting in a little extra when his food bowl is empty throughout the day.


----------

